# Scoliosis and flat feet



## Henamshox (15 Feb 2016)

Has anyone been denied entry for scoliosis and flat feet? I have both (mild scoliosis, can still function perfectly fine/heavy weight lifting. hell i think it helped fix it a bit). My flat feet isn't terrible, I am still able to run and such. 

Any insight is appreciated!


----------



## mariomike (15 Feb 2016)

Henamshox said:
			
		

> Has anyone been denied entry for scoliosis and flat feet?



You may find these discussions of interest,

Scoliosis
https://www.google.ca/search?q=site%3Aarmy.ca+scoliosis&sourceid=ie7&rls=com.microsoft:en-CA:IE-Address&ie=&oe=&rlz=1I7GGHP_en-GBCA592&gfe_rd=cr&ei=uFzBVqO_LOGM8Qfn7ZyICA&gws_rd=ssl

Flat Feet
https://www.google.ca/search?q=site%3Aarmy.ca+flat+feet&sourceid=ie7&rls=com.microsoft:en-CA:IE-Address&ie=&oe=&rlz=1I7GGHP_en-GBCA592&gfe_rd=cr&ei=QFzBVv7gLeSM8QfNyZzgCg&gws_rd=ssl


_As always,_ Recruiting is your most trusted source of information.


----------



## Henamshox (15 Feb 2016)

Ah, excellent! That eases my stress for my medical this Wednesday... Glad to see I'm not alone though! Thanks for the help


----------



## mariomike (15 Feb 2016)

Razynwar said:
			
		

> Ah, excellent! That eases my stress for my medical this Wednesday... Glad to see I'm not alone though! Thanks for the help



You are welcome. Good luck.  

Razynwar, was your name Henamshox a minute ago?  

You can post your user name change here,
http://milnet.ca/forums/index.php/board,86.0.html
"Please announce all name changes here"


----------



## Henamshox (15 Feb 2016)

Yes it was! I decided to change it as I no longer use 'Henamshox' as my online alias.


----------

